# Dirty Rice



## smokinjoeb (Apr 21, 2010)

Dirty Rice
* 3 tablespoons*vegetable*oil
* 1 pound chicken livers, chopped fine
* 1/2 pound pork*sausage, removed from casings and crumbled
* 1 cup finely chopped yellow onion
* 3/4 cup finely chopped green bell pepper
* 1/4 cup finely chopped celery
* 2 teaspoons minced garlic
* 1 tablespoon Cajun seasoning (try Slap Ya Mama's!!) use this to taste you might want more than 1 tablespoon
* 1 teaspoon*salt
* 1 teaspoon ground black pepper
* 2 cups chicken stock
* 2 bay leaves
* 5 cups cooked rice, chilled
* 1/4 cup minced fresh parsley leaves

In a large, heavy saute pan, heat 2 tablespoons of the oil over medium-high heat. Add the chicken livers and sausage and cook, stirring, until the meat 

is browned, about 6 minutes. Add the remaining tablespoon of oil, the onion, bell pepper, celery, garlic, Essence, salt and pepper, and cook, stirring, 

for 5 minutes. Add the stock and bay leaves and scrape the bottom of the pan to loosen any browned bits. Bring to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer 

for 5 minutes. Add the rice and stir thoroughly. Cook until the rice is heated through, about 5 minutes. Remove from the heat and remove the bay leaves. 

Stir in the parsley and serve.


----------



## walle (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Yeah - that is some good stuff!
My folks now do that instead of traditional stuffing at Thanksgiving and Christmas!

Gotta show the QVeiw though....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## smokinjoeb (Apr 21, 2010)

i'll show some QVIEW next time i make a batch. last time i made a batch and deboned about 5 chickens and stuffed them with the dirty rice.  i'm still working that freezer inventory down!!

i really like the liver, so, i tend to add more liver to my batches and more cajun seasoning.  some recipes call for gizzards, but, i really don't like them that much, so, i add more sausage too.  

my 9 and 6 year old love it so much they took it to school for lunch two days!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it possible to substitute the livers with something else?


----------



## eman (Apr 22, 2010)

As a cajun i'd have to say no . but as a friend i can say try  the leanest ground beef 
you can find.


----------



## smokinjoeb (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, you can with more sausage or ground beef.  IMHO, the livers make the dish authentic cajun style "Dirty rice"   but, most dirty rice I've had eating out does not contain liver. 

i look at recipes as a guide, so, feel free to adjust to your tastes!!!


----------



## caveman (Apr 22, 2010)

But, but, but......I like the livers.  I love the recipe but I have to think about my daughter whose taste buds is all over the place.  Maybe if I don't tell her.................

Great recipe.  Thanks.


----------



## smokey paul (Apr 22, 2010)

Cavey,
best to not tell her. that's what i have found with Grand Daughters lol
They will like it until you yell them what they have had....


----------



## crown225 (Apr 22, 2010)

just wondering why is the rice cooked and chilled, could you cook the rice as part of the recipe 

what is pork sausage in casing - is that like jimmy dean sausage 

sorry for the questions but this looks good


----------



## smokinjoeb (Apr 22, 2010)

i didn't tell mine it had liver 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and they ate it up!!!  now they know it has liver, but, they don't care cuz they like it!!!!


----------



## smokinjoeb (Apr 22, 2010)

i think the reason you cook the rice separate is to keep it from absorbing all the liquid and getting too mushy.  

i usually cook the liver and then put it in a food processor to get it cut into really small pieces.  

you can use Jimmy Dean.  some people might use large links, so, you would take the sausage out of the casing.   Jimmy Dean is what i use!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 22, 2010)

Bob - I'm glad I'm your friend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Thanks for the tip!

Thanks Joe! I love everything in the recipe except for the "liver" part of it. Just never acquired a taste for it. 

Don't tell her! If you do, she might ask if there's a substitute for the livers!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 22, 2010)

I personally am not a big fan of eating liver by itself.  I have more of a problem with the texture than the taste.  BUT... in boudin and dirty rice it adds a ton of flavor and the finished product doesn't taste "livery..." at all.  And chopping it fine beats the texture problem.


----------

